# how to access photo eye??? P11 Traditions / P300T?? HELP!!!! PICS



## millerfoto (Nov 21, 2010)

I bought this stove last year used and as the winter wore on it began to be harder to keep it going. I started it up again this week and it keeps turning off after varying times, usually less then a hour. The thermostat is set high. My problem is that a cant access the photo eye to clean it. I thought this was a Whitfield P300T but the owners manual shows it being in the hopper under the housing. My housing opens reveal the auger and nothing else...
I can see the eye from the back but there is no way i can access it without taking the blower out it seems. 
Anyone have a clue about this and help me out????

Thanks

Richard


----------



## millerfoto (Nov 21, 2010)

no help here????


----------



## MSmith66 (Nov 23, 2010)

Either clean the eye and/or clean the stove, GOOD. seems it maybe plugged if it is shutting down. Could be vacuum issues.


----------



## imacman (Nov 23, 2010)

IMO, sounds like it could be classic "dirty stove" problem...was the stove taken apart & completely cleaned when you bought it?  The fact that you mentioned it getting harder & harder to keep going leads me to think this.


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 23, 2010)

some of the early units have the photoeye mounted below the auger looking down the shoot. you will have to remove the blower and remove an "L" shaped piece of sheet metal that hides the eye. You'll have to do this basically blind because there isn't much room to work. after pulling out the sheet metal just reach up into the space and feel around for the eye (about the size of a tube of chapstick) and pull the tip (the sensor itself) off. you can then wipe it down with soft cloth or something. Quite often with this setup the problem (photoeye wise) is sawdust covering the slit the eye is looking through. try cleaning the shoot and you should be able to feel the slit (about the thickness of a butter knife). If you are concerned about doing this again in the future I do believe there is a relocation kit you can do to move the eye into the hopper area. good luck


----------



## pastera (Nov 23, 2010)

On mine - T300P-2, the eye is relocated to just above the auger. Just pull a couple of screws when the hopper is empty and it's right there.

When i pulled it out during an end of season cleaning last June, it was fine so you may want to relocate if you are having issues.

Aaron


----------



## krooser (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree with imacman about doing a good cleaning... try the 'leaf blower' trick if you can... after you've cleaned your stove.

I think it's good that some folks are keeping some of those older stoves going... cheaper and still useful.


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 23, 2010)

Buy a 110 °F ceramic low limit switch and mount it to the exhaust housing, there will be a plate covering the hole from when the design was actually a real Whitfdield. Connect the wires from the eye to the switch. Done.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Nov 24, 2010)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> Buy a 110 °F ceramic low limit switch and mount it to the exhaust housing, there will be a plate covering the hole from when the design was actually a real Whitfdield. Connect the wires from the eye to the switch. Done.



not such a bad idea, but most whitfields used an f140..

OP, 
might need to do the upgrade if you are having issues, call lennox for the current relocation kit part number

lots of info about the eye in the svc book, shoot me apm for a copy (include your email, and stove model)


----------



## Nicolas (Oct 22, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Buy a 110 °F ceramic low limit switch and mount it to the exhaust housing, there will be a plate covering the hole from when the design was actually a real Whitfdield. Connect the wires from the eye to the switch. Done.



Hey I'm looking for where this should be mounted, and is this the switch? 
http://www.pellet-stove-parts-4less.com/Whitfield_High_Limit_250_degree_Snap_Switch_p/12147705.htm


----------

